# LMS toolpost grinder



## justlesh (Aug 24, 2009)

Can anyone give me a feedback on there smoothness and rigidity. I'm concidering using one on a camgrinder I'm building. I was planning on modifying it to take 7" wheels so I can grind cranks also. I'll be glad when I finally get to grind stuff at home instead of at work. I hate being there anylonger than required anymore.


----------

